# Réflexion d'un homme noir...



## Locke (11 Mars 2015)

*Réflexion d'un homme noir...*

Quand je suis né, j'étais* noir* 
Quand j'étais adolescent, j'étais *noir*
Quand je m'expose au soleil, je reste *noir*
Quand je m'enrhume, je suis toujours *noir  *
Quand j'ai peur, je suis *noir  *
Quand je suis malade, je suis* noir*
Et quand je mourrai, je serai toujours *noir*

Je note que, vous les *blancs* 

Quand vous naissez, vous êtes *rose*
Quand vous grandissez, vous êtes *blanc*
Quand vous vous exposez au soleil, vous devenez *rouge*
Quand vous avez froid, vous devenez *bleu*
Quand vous avez peur, vous devenez *vert*
Quand vous êtes malade, vous devenez* jaune*
Quand vous recevez un coup, vous devenez *violet*
Et quand vous mourrez, vous devenez *gris*

Et donc, par quelle bizarre logique on nous appelle, nous, les gens de "*couleur *?"


----------



## daffyb (11 Mars 2015)

toi, tu n'as jamais vu un noir avec une jaunisse !


----------



## boddy (11 Mars 2015)

Ou, un noir avec un coup de soleil


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mars 2015)

Un noir avec la jaunisse + coup de soleil, ça fait comme un bébé blanc, ça devient *rose* ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

La seule couleur qui ne change pas est celle du sang qui circule dans nos veines et notre coeur


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> *La seule couleur qui ne change pas est celle du sang* qui circule dans nos veines et notre coeur


Non, pas la seule, toute la barbaque qui l'entoure ne change pas.
Par contre, la seule "chose" qui change c'est la couleur de la peau.


----------



## patlek (11 Mars 2015)

Rt il ne resterat au final que des ossements blanc, qui finiront poussière.

Tout n' est que vanité, né de la poussière, tu retournes à la poussière


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Rt il ne resterat au final que des ossements blanc, qui finiront poussière.
> 
> Tout n' est que vanité, né de la poussière, tu retournes à la poussière



La couleurs des asticots ?


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Mars 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Rt il ne resterat au final que des ossements blanc, qui finiront poussière.
> 
> Tout n' est que vanité, né de la poussière, tu retournes à la poussière



Sauf qu'on n'est pas né de la poussière du tout, et qu'on est sacrément recyclé en matière organique (sauf combustion post mortem), mais bon...


----------



## ergu (4 Avril 2015)

Chouette, un sujet nostalgique des années 2000.
Alors moi, question truc chouette reçu en chaîne internet par mail, à l'époque, j'avais un super .pps avec des bébés et des chatons tout mignons, faut que je remette la main dessus et je le poste.


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Avril 2015)

ergu a dit:


> Chouette, un sujet nostalgique des années 2000.
> Alors moi, question truc chouette reçu en chaîne internet par mail, à l'époque, j'avais un super .pps avec des bébés et des chatons tout mignons, faut que je remette la main dessus et je le poste.



Ben moi, j'ai un truc encore plus vieux et encore plus chouette, un pps avec BB et des minous tous mignons, j'ai la main dessus, mais je sais pas si je peux le poster, par contre.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben moi, j'ai un truc encore plus vieux et encore plus chouette, un pps avec BB et des minous tous mignons, j'ai la main dessus, mais je sais pas si je peux le poster, par contre.



j'aimerais voir


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> j'aimerais voir



Les plus softs sont ici : http://www.gala.fr/l_actu/news_de_stars/brigitte_bardot_caline_a_nouveau_sa_chatte_289069

Part en sucette, ce fil...


----------

